# Putting everything in mouth at 9 months



## CSF (May 19, 2017)

When does the putting everything in the mouth end?? She is always looking for stuff on the ground to put in her mouth- I am always rewarding her when she does actually "leave it" and we don't have to fish it out of her mouth or get her to "drop it" 

She puts rocks in her mouth in our yard and that make me so nervous! I always reward her for dropping the rock- I hope that I haven't turned this behaviour into a game  

Also when I take her up to play with another dog off leash at the fenced in field at a school near us- after playing or when taking a break- she is sniffing the ground and then putting any trash she finds in the mouth- sometimes she swallows it before I get to her. I started trying to pick up all the trash- I can see before I let her on the field-but I do miss little pieces. 

When did this behaviour end for some of you guys out there- that have made it through the puppy years??
I would love to take her somewhere or for a walk without her putting something in her mouth.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby's 6..it hasn't ended yet..


----------



## HeidiMS/AL (Aug 2, 2017)

Mine did that. Dead critters, dried cow chips and my wrist - nothing was taboo. It tapered off at about 1 year or so. She still has this thing about box turtles ( she will carry them around all day). You might want to try and distract with pig ears or some chew toys.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

It took us a lot of "no...nooo...NOOOO". Or asking him to drop it while taking it out of his mouth and saying "no". Took a lot of that and eventually he learned it wasn't a good thing to do. Positive reinforcement hasn't always worked in situations like this, for us. I mean he knows he may get a reward or praise for dropping it but knowing that I'm not going to be happy with him if he doesn't drop it has been a better motivator for certain situations. Now if I can just get him to not chew his blanket when home alone lol..


----------

